# Microphone stopped working



## FoRenSiC (Jun 16, 2005)

I don't know why but all of a sudden my mic stopped working. When I use a voice recording program there is very little ligns. It seems like its so low that you cant hear anything. Ive tried it with mic boost on/off. Can anybody help me with this problem?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Have you tried raising the balance of it (in the Volume Control)?


----------



## FoRenSiC (Jun 16, 2005)

In volume control there is no balance on the mic. I dont know what to do anymore..


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Double click on the volume icon in your taskbar.
Go to Options>Properties
Under both *Playback * and *Recording*, make sure there is a checkmark on Microphone.


----------



## FoRenSiC (Jun 16, 2005)

yes both are checked...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

What Windows version are you using?

I know if you have XP, in the Control Panel there is a Speech applet.

This applet can be used to "automatically" adjust the microphone volume control. It works "somewhat" independently of the normal sound card controls. I know this because I have "boost" set, and the actual volume slider set on minimum -- (in fact it doesn't matter where I set it using "boost"), yet the speech configuration applet adjusts the volume from your voice input anyway.


----------



## FoRenSiC (Jun 16, 2005)

When I use a voice recording program I can see it is recording but its little very very very low, then when i max amplify it i can barely hearmyself and I hear like a weird sound over it.whats wrong? Also ive tried with diffrent mics, same problem.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Does the "Sounds and Audio" applet (XP?) have a "voice" tab with "test hardware"?

You might give that a run, though I've had issues after using it that may or may not have been related.

Again: XP? When did this problem begin and have you tried a System Restore?


----------



## FoRenSiC (Jun 16, 2005)

I did the test but when it asks me to say the sentence, I say it and nothing happens again. Ive tried it with 3 of my mics and it still doesnt work. Yes I do have XP. What should I do next... Could it be my soundcard?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It could be the sound card or the jack to it. What is the card model by the way?

Did you try both the Microsoft "Speech" recognition applet and the Sounds and Audio devices test?

And just to cover the obvious, it's your Sound card's interferface that is selected as the "preferred" device?


----------



## FoRenSiC (Jun 16, 2005)

I have integrated sound.. :down: its called like SoundMax. I did do the hardware test and tried the mic and it still doenst work.  Is it the sound card by any chance?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Assuming all the configuration options are properly set, that's about all it can be; however jacks sometimes become damaged and may be replaceable if you are technically competent with a soldering iron. Otherwise you probably need to buy an installable sound card.

You might try removing and reinstalling the SoundMax drivers before doing anything radical. Apparently you would have to get these from the computer vendor according to SoundMax ...

There's a support page here, and this might be relevant:



> 16 Why can't I get the microphone to work while I'm using 5.1 speakers?
> 
> If you have SoundMAX 4 XL, the problem might be caused by the AudioESP feature. Try disabling AudioESP.


http://forms.analog.com/Form_Pages/soundMax/soundMaxSupportFAQ.html#question12


----------



## FoRenSiC (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok, and how do i get it from my computer vendor? I dont know who it is. I got this Computer as part of my christmas gift. Im wondering if I should buy a new sound card? would that like almost 100% sure fix my problem?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If there is no obvious vendor (Compaq, Hp etc, which would at least be shown on My Computer and selecting "properties"), install Everest Home Edition, and check for the site for the Motherboard vendor -- this should provide sound driver installs for SoundMax:

http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en&pageid=3

If you like the computer and want to spend a few extra bucks on a new Sound Card, that might prove the necessary way to go if nothing else works for this. You will need to disable the integrated sound card as part of the process. You can do that through the Device Manager interface.

However if it was a new computer, bought this Christmas, you might ask the person who gave it to you for the seller info, there just might be some warranty support available for it.


----------



## FoRenSiC (Jun 16, 2005)

Ok I found the Asus Installer CD with the Drivers on it! But.... When I Insert the CD Nothing happens.(Yes i do have auto-run) I go in My Computer and when I click on the cd from there nothing happens...whats the problem?? Oh yeah and IF i buy a new sound card is it like 100% sure ti will fix the problem??


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Are you having any problems with the drive reading other CDs? And have you inspected it for dirt or scratches?

If you have a DVD drive, try it in there as well.

I'll never tell anyone something is a 100% sure in Windows. 90%, maybe.


You should be able to get the drivers at the Asus site as well, but you will need to know your motherboard model number.

If you want to take a small gamble you can simply remove the drivers and reboot, they usually get reinstalled automaticallly.

Set a system restore checkpoint just in case, something you should do anyway. System Restore will put things back to where they were if the removal and reinstall fails for some reason.


----------



## FoRenSiC (Jun 16, 2005)

Yes other cds work, everyone except the Asus Installer CD. IVe tried it on my 2 CD/DVD Rom, same problem. Its the only CD that does this.
EDIT: NVM what about the CD problem... Ok i got the drivers from Asus then I uninstalled all the drviers, Rebooted, Installed the Drivers, Rebooted. Thought everything was gonna work... SAME PROBLEM AGAIN !!!    So what should I try next...


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Other than trying to test, replace, or bypass the jack itself, something which could be risky to the motherboard if not done right, I don't know what to suggest other than trying another sound card.

Have you tried testing the "line input" (blue) jack to see if anything can be picked up there? You will have to change your record source to line input as well to test this.

Also be aware that the "pink" jack may be multipurpose and also software configurable, serving either as a microphone input or speaker output. Do not use this jack with the speakers set on "5.1"

http://forms.analog.com/Form_Pages/soundMax/soundMaxSupportFAQ.html#audiojacks


----------

